# Carma training, 11/5/13



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

10 months old, and she's making really good progress! I'm very happy with her and very lucky that I have such a good group of people who are also invested in us as a team. It has really made a big impact on our training over the last few weeks.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Very nice! So you doing your IPO 15 next week


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I just showed Kiersten the video. Very impressive! Nice work!


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Didn't know you train with Mario. You're in good hands  Great job!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you both! Mario is an awesome trainer and and a great friend. I'm very lucky for sure.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

What a great video!


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Really great!! Awesome heeling!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

That was awesome, super impressed by how precise and clean her heeling is. You guys are such a great team!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks guys!  I'm lucky to have this little girl who loves this work so much. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

WOW - she looks super! Great work!!!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Looking great!!


----------

